# Downloading tar.gz port file from http://freebsd.org/ports/



## varda (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen.

There was possibility in near past after searching to download specific port file in tar.gz  from http://freebsd.org/ports/ web-site. That was convenient to take a quick look for modifications and patches of source code. Now this feature gone. Is there a way to download entire tar.gz (Makefile, files/patches)for single port without downloading complete ports collection or browsing svn repositary?

Thank You.


----------

